# South Georgia Hunt Club



## stewart14 (Jul 13, 2017)

We have a 1900 acre hunt club in south Georgia. We are located between Brunswick and Savannah. This is the 3rd year on this lease and 3rd year as a club. We are looking to fill a couple spots due to retiring hunters. This is a still club only. NO dogs are allowed for hunting. We have a great heard of deer and turkey. We do not have any hogs and don't want any. We are very family orientated and have a great group.  Now to the important information.

Dues: $1250.00 per year.
Deer harvest: (2) bucks 8 point or bigger
                        (2) does. No does after thanksgiving.
Turkey: State Regulations for this zone.

Contact:  Manager: DJ 321-276-3459 ( I return calls after 
                5pm)

Thank you

DJ


----------



## mose (Jul 14, 2017)

How many members?


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 14, 2017)

Any harvest pics?


----------



## stewart14 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Members*

13 max

Thanks 

DJ


----------



## oneshotscott (Jul 15, 2017)

*Members*

Sending pm


----------

